
IPv6 Performance Revisited - okket
https://blog.apnic.net/2016/08/22/ipv6-performance-revisited/
======
rdslw
Few charts to look at:

20% ipv6 adoption worldwide:
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

and per country data (Greece at 33%):
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-...](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-
country-ipv6-adoption&tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption)

~~~
irishsultan
Belgium at 52%.

------
jandrese
Some day my ISP may support IPv6 natively, but today is not that day. I think
I'm approaching the 10 year anniversary of my HE tunnel broker account, and
that's just sad.

~~~
tomschlick
IPv6 is one of the things that Comcast actually does right. I can't believe
how slow some of the other ISPs are at adopting it.

~~~
jandrese
Shoving IPv6 into the DOCSIS3 spec was really forward looking for the
industry.

Meanwhile Verizon's only visible contribution to getting IPv6 on FiOS has been
to delete their IPv6 on FiOS FAQ.

It's a crying shame that a service born in 2005 (10 years after RFC 1883 was
finalized!) apparently has no transition plan for IPv6. Even if it wasn't
enabled at launch, the network should have been designed for v6 support from
the start.

~~~
takeda
Kind of reminds me of Python 3 migration, no one was willing to do it until
running 2.7 became bigger and bigger hassle.

And even then people rarely looked ahead and try to make their code forward
compatible.

At least it looks like Py3 was finally accepted.

------
snuxoll
You hove no idea how much I would love to adopt IPv6 in my home network, but I
can't find an affordable switch that handles IPv6 routing (or, if it does, can
do it in hardware). This is really going to be a big bottleneck for adoption
in home and small business markets, even if CableOne supported IPv6 I couldn't
deploy it in my aunts shop without a rather large investment - meanwhile a
dumb EdgeRouter X and managed TP-Link switch get the job done exceptionally
well with IPv4.

~~~
colanderman
Mikrotik's home products are pretty inexpensive and all support IPv6. I'm not
sure exactly what you're looking for (L2 switch, L3 switch, or L2 switch +
router). L2 switches obviously are IPv4/6-agnostic, and L3 switches are
typically overkill for a home network, so I'm assuming L2 switch + router.
Mikrotik has a gigabit switch with a decently performing (IPv6-capable) router
in the same package for $60 [1]. I've been running my whole home network
(gigabit LAN + WiFi, 50 Mbps IPv6 WAN via HE) on one of these [2] which go for
$130.

From your other comment it seems you are actually looking for an L3 switch
setup. You can get wire-speed routing with Mikrotik's CCR series, but those
start at $425 [3]. Not sure what your budget is.

[1]
[https://mikrotik.com/product/RB750Gr3](https://mikrotik.com/product/RB750Gr3)

[2]
[https://mikrotik.com/product/RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT](https://mikrotik.com/product/RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT)

[3]
[https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1009-7G-1C-PC](https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1009-7G-1C-PC)

~~~
snuxoll
> L3 switches are typically overkill for a home network

My home network consists of a little more than a handful of computers that
need internet access, I've also got a couple dozen VM's, FreeNAS (with direct
10Gbe links to the virtualization host), and a IP phone system. It's not some
enterprise network, but I still hammer the crap out of my network and take
full advantage of the light L3 features available in my TP-Link switch.

I've got 12 out of 24 ports currently in use on my switch, and I'm looking to
add more when I finally manage to buy a place - worst case I can split the
clients off to a separate switch and use some 10Gbe uplinks, but right now
that accounts for a grand total of 1 port going to my wireless access point.

$500 is in my price range, but finding something with enough ports gets
expensive really quick - and it gets even worse if I need to get 2 switches
(one for my lab, one for client access) plus a 10Gbe-capable router to handle
traffic between them :/

~~~
colanderman
Well I would not call that a "typical" home network ;)

MT's 10 Gbe-capable routers range from $500 [1] or $750 [2] for a single 10
Gbe (with 8 or 12 1 Gbe ports) to $1100 for two 10 Gbes [3]. Depending how
much work you can actually push into a dumb switch I can see how costs add up.

[1]
[https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1009-7G-1C-1SplusPC](https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1009-7G-1C-1SplusPC)

[2]
[https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1016-12S-1Splus](https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1016-12S-1Splus)

[3]
[https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1036-8G-2Splus](https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1036-8G-2Splus)

------
ramshanker
We definitely need some kind of legislation, banning IPv4 after some point of
time. Say 2020. Or Maybe 2025.

~~~
theandrewbailey
We definitely need to keep legislation the hell away from network protocols.

~~~
kuschku
Not necessarily. We could require by law that all ISPs provide an "industry
standard" network protocol defined by a group of major internet companies.

This is how the EU defined the phone charger standard (and the industry board
of phone manufacturers recently decided to switch the legal requirement from
microUSB to USB-C)

